# Eyesight



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Recently someone posted about their Hov growling at family members. My Hobbes has always let out a small growl when he is unsure who he hears or sees entering a room. I have often wondered if it's his eyesight and I think someone actually asked if the person had their dogs eyes checked. Can anyone tell me how they check your dog for poor eyesight and is it very expensive to have done? Does it hurt the dog? Hobbes can track a dog way out in the field and can follow my finger (with food of course) but I'm not sure if he can identify people if he doesn't hear them speak. Just wondering if anyone has any advice.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When they check your dogs eyes, it is just a simple test, but it might be hard to find a vet that does it. They just put some drops in their eyes to dilate them, then about 45 mins later, they look at them through some instrument. I am lucky that there is a vet close by (about 1/2 hr) that does the CERF test and it costs about $100. Just go to www.vmdb.org for a list of doctors in your area. Also, some of the clubs will run clinics where you can get it done for very little money.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Michele, Thanks for the link turns out there is a place in the next town over. Perfect.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm missing where the site lists the vets that do this test. Help? 

:help:

Sheri


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Sheri, click on the "CERF" category. It will then give you several options. Click on "ACVO Clinic List", then find your state.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks!

Sheri


----------

